# Warning about Evangers canned foods



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

FDA Warning Letter to Evanger's Pet Food Company

this is not their first run in with the law:
http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/evangers-pet-food-owners-accused-of-stealing-2m-in-electric-and-gas.html


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ugh! I just bought 12 cans of their wet food.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Same here, for my kitties. I bought the all meat beef and liver stuff. I hope that's really what's in it!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

A friend feeds their dry food. Ugh.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

There's also that lawsuit some employees filed against Evangers...

http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/employees-of-evangers-pet-food-wins-lawsuit.html 

If Evangers didn't have so many run ins with the law, it would actually be an excellent brand; I've never seen canned pheasant and some of the other exotics anywhere else.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

And yet if you read the comments, a pet store owner links to Evanger's website which shows a scan of the results of independent DNA testing of the duck food from the same lot- and duck DNA is shown as being detected.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

There's no mention of the lamb canned food...


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Eh, I'm just not sure what to think. I'm a big fan of Evanger's as my pup has done great on it. If they were actually in as constant trouble as it's made out online, I would think they would be shut down. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Serendipity said:


> There's no mention of the lamb canned food...


If you're referring to the page on the Evanger's site where they talk about the duck, they actually state that they're waiting on test results with the lamb.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Figures, I just started adding Evangers to our girls diet. This was after reading all the stuff on Evangers that I could find on the internet, both good and bad. So far she has only had the chicken and the beef, and she totally goes nuts for both of them. I love the 95% canned meats. She was not as ecstatic for the Evo and I opted to try the Evangers at that point. Guess I'll have to scope out my other options. Sigh....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

WOW! I will have to email this over to my Mum! This was my, R.I.P., Lhasa's favorite 2 canned foods and my sister's 15 year old Lhasa's favorites as well!! I wonder what is in it!!


----------

